# My fish!!



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I would post some pics of my fish!!
Baby Argentea








Blue Phantom Pleco








Flash Pleco








Male Green Terror playing peek-a-boo








Neolamprologus Brichardi








I also Have 3 Silver dollars, and a Flagtail but they just move too fast.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Your set-up looks great. I really like the combination of SA cichlids with the Plecos and other SA fishes .... these all prefer softer water and neutral PH. 

I am just wondering why you added the Bichardi into the mix. As a Tanganyikan cichlid they usually are kept in highly mineralized and higher PH.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

cool fish. nice setup


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Some serious fish and very cool too


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

VElderton said:


> I am just wondering why you added the Bichardi into the mix. As a Tanganyikan cichlid they usually are kept in highly mineralized and higher PH.


Actually the Brichardis are in a different tank. That being said todays African cichlids are almost all tank raised and the majority are like F20 or higher ( especially Brichardis who breed like rabbits) and are raised in a soft water environment and would do just fine in a mixed tank. Wild caught, of course, would be a different situation.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the update ... makes sense. 

Regarding Africans you make a great point ... it's really important to know what water the fish have been raised in wild or tank raised. Many of the tank F2 or higher tank raised fish from solid breeders are coming out of tanks in that have a lot higher PH and mineralized water the Vancouver / Lower Mainland.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I've raised wild caught everything in our water. It's not really an issue


----------

